

Help Coinpunk Keep Bitcoin on the iPhone - thoward37
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/help-coinpunk-keep-bitcoin-on-the-iphone

======
ceejayoz
> Apple is trying to block Bitcoin on the iPhone to anti-competitively prop up
> their own crappy payments system, at the expense of hard working merchants
> that want to accept Bitcoin at their stores.

Oh, FFS. No, Apple isn't blocking Bitcoin out of fear it'll supplant IAP.
They're almost certainly concerned about regulatory issues if the Feds decide
to go after Bitcoin.

~~~
eudoxus
Regulatory issues against bitcoin seems like a far less likley (and indirect)
reason for Apple to remove Bitcoin apps from the App store over the them being
afraid of competition with their own payment platform.

Just my ฿0.00002

~~~
corporatesans
The terms around IAP state that "content, functionality, and services" used in
an app must be purchased using IAP.

Further, you may not complete a checkout process by linking to an external
site.

Critically, if an app uses IAP to purchase goods or services to be used or
consumed outside the app, it will be rejected.

Bottom line if you want to sell socks, sandwiches, or massages for USD in an
app, you can, but your checkout process must be native.

Competition with IAP is not at issue here.

------
onestone
I love Coinpunk, but don't care at all about Apple and their ecosystem. Maybe
this is not the most effective way to ask for support.

~~~
thoward37
Thanks! We wish there were more people like you. :)

So, what is it about Coinpunk that you feel is most valuable?

